# White eyes/White eyed



## monicasofia

Does anyone know how to translate '*White* *eyes*' and/or '*White* *eyed*' in Latin?
Thanks very much!


----------



## PacoBajito

What do you mean by white eyes????


----------



## monicasofia

Well you know someone can have blue eyes, or brown eyes.
But I'm looking for white eyes of white eyed.


----------



## PacoBajito

It dipends
If it's a bright white you have to say candidus, instead albus.

And so albi (or candidi) oculi. 

But I can't understand how a person can have white eyes


----------



## monicasofia

Well, it's not really white, it's more whiteblue, but almost white.


----------



## PacoBajito

So you can use "cerulei oculi" that means "very bright blue eyes"


----------



## Probo

PacoBajito said:


> It dipends
> If it's a bright white you have to say candidus, instead albus.
> 
> And so albi (or candidi) oculi.
> 
> But I can't understand how a person can have white eyes


 
Heus: In Hispania (Ávila) parva colonia est, nomine _Ojos Albos_. Nomen pulcherrimum quod auduui est. Nescio quomodo _oculi albi _sint, sed si PacoBajito placet, malo *oculi albi.*
An scitis egregium poetam hispanum, nomine Bécquer? 
Is dixit "*pupila azul"* =Cerulea pupilla. Cur non _white eyes_? Vt ualeatis.


----------



## PacoBajito

Vale Probo,
nescio vere quomodo oculi sint albi; sed possum fortasse ojos albos explicare: oculus Latine etiam "pulcher locus" significat. Memini pulcherrimum locum Catulli quo dicit "Paene insularum insularumque ocelle" [ocelle=parvus oculus] loquens de Sirmione, patria sua. 
Tibi gratias multas ago quia fecisti me certiorem de re nova.

Dear Probus
[let's write in English too for non-Latin speakers] I don't know absolutely how the eyes can be white; but I have (maybe!) an idea about ojos albos: oculus in Latin means "nice place" too. I remember a verse of Catullus "o remarkable place among the peninsulas and islands" talking about his hometown Sirmio.
Thank you very much because of this new information.


----------



## Chocolat3(OD)

PacoBajito said:


> It dipends
> If it's a bright white you have to say candidus, instead albus.
> 
> And so albi (or candidi) oculi.
> 
> But I can't understand how a person can have white eyes


 


I seen people with white eyes but they are blind...


----------



## Probo

PacoBajito said:


> Vale Probo,
> nescio vere quomodo oculi sint albi; sed possum fortasse ojos albos explicare: oculus Latine etiam "pulcher locus" significat. Memini pulcherrimum locum Catulli quo dicit "Paene insularum insularumque ocelle" [ocelle=parvus oculus] loquens de Sirmione, patria sua.
> Tibi gratias multas ago quia fecisti me certiorem de re nova.


Gratias tibi ago, PacoBajito. Sapientior multo quam ego es! Ubi nox ueniat (non nox perpetua, sed breuis nox ), porro legam hoc Catulli carmen. Vale.


----------



## PacoBajito

Probo said:


> Gratias tibi ago, PacoBajito. Sapientior multo quam ego es! Ubi nox ueniat (non nox perpetua, sed breuis nox ), porro legam hoc Catulli carmen. Vale.



Tibi gratias ago sed etiam tu videris mihi perdoctus! carmen Catulli est LI si recte memini.


----------

